# non sono mostra



## Lamarimba

Hola

En una canción de Vinicio Capossela, _Medusa cha cha cha_, se dice:

Non sono mostra, non sono velenosa.
Soltanto un po' nervosa...

Doy por sentado que ese _mostra_ es el femenino de _mostro. _Pero en español_ monstruo, _salvo en un registro muy coloquial_,_ no dispone de femenino_. _Diríamos_ no soy un monstruo, _por ejemplo, independientemente del género.

 ¿Se dice así, tal como el Capossela, habitualmente en italiano? ¿Es "correcto" o es una licencia?


----------



## danieleferrari

No lo he oído nunca, estimado @Lamarimba. Sin duda alguna, lo normal es el género masculino, para ambos sexos. Lo que veo es una licencia poética, eso sí. Es que, aparte, lo más probable es que una 'mostra' (f.) sea una exhibición (exposición etc...).

Non sono un mostro (Daniele, m. s.).
Non sono un mostro (Daniela, f. s.).

Sono stato a una mostra (f. s., exhibición).

EDIT: Evidentemente puede ser también la tercera persona singular del verbo _mostrare_.
No conocía la canción, la verdad, pero lo que oigo a veces es un poco de itañolo (en el estribillo me parece oír 'nerviosa', no 'nervosa', y ojo que pueden ser falsos amigos).


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> aparte, lo más probable es que una 'mostra' (f.) sea una exhibición


Pero Daniele, habla Medusa. ¿Es posible que diga _no soy una exhibición_?


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues no, claro, en ese contexto es el femenino de 'monstruo', pero no se usa. La exhibición no pega ni con cola. Lo que pasa es que, como en castellano, el sustantivo 'mostro' se queda igual, pese al género del referente. La 'mostra' es una exhibición (telas...).

Nunca, pero que nunca, había oído decir 'sono (una) mostra' (con el significado de monstruo, vamos).

Un mostro (m. s.)
Un mostro (f. - en nuestro caso 'mostra' solo es una licencia poética). Ese género femenino no se ha arraigado todavía, pero puede que lo haga en x años. De momento, se emplea 'mostro' tanto para seres masculinos como femeninos.

Dei mostri (m. plu.)
Dei mostri (f. plu.)

Oggi sono andato al cinema e ho visto *un ragazzo* che sembrava *un mostro* (da quanto era brutto).
Oggi sono andato al cinema e ho visto *una ragazza* che sembrava *un mostro* (da quanto era brutta).


----------



## Lamarimba

danieleferrari said:


> Nunca, pero que nunca, había oído decir 'sono (una) mostra'


Tienes que conocer a más gente.


----------



## danieleferrari

Lo que yo oigo es un poco de itañolo. La chica, por ejemplo, dice 'nerviosa', que en italiano no existe (no siempre _nervoso_ y 'nervioso' coinciden, a veces son falsos amigos). La vocal 'a' juega un papel clave en la canción, puede que hayan amoldado la letra a esa vocal (con muchas rimas): _nervios*a*, _ch*a*, ch*a*, ch*a*, paur*a*, test*a*, Medus*a*...

En la imagen, la portada de un libro > 'Mi suegra es un monstruo'.


----------



## violapais

Lamarimba said:


> Tienes que conocer a más gente.



Jejeje. Yo también tengo el mismo problema, pues 'mostra' es la primera vez que la oigo como femenino de 'mostro'. 😀 

A mi hija le digo que es una 'mostriciattola', que sí que existe en femenino. También uso la palabra 'mostricina', pero creo que la he inventado yo misma (aunque se entienda, no diría que se usa) 😉


----------



## danieleferrari

'Mostriciattolo' sí existe y varía su género y número, es verdad.

Sei un mostriciattolo, Daniele.
Sei una mostriciattola, Sofia.
Siete dei mostriciattoli, Daniele e Marco.
Siete delle mostriciattole, Sofia e Maria.


----------



## lorenzos

Pare che _essere una mostra_ vada di moda tra i cantanti:
_Sei finzione, sei una mostra
'St'amore risparmia chi di meno dimostra _(Achille Lauro)
ma qui si gioca sull'ambiguità o forse vuol dire davvero "_sei una esibizione/esposizione_"


----------



## violapais

lorenzos said:


> Pare che _essere una mostra_ vada di moda tra i cantanti:
> _Sei finzione, sei una mostra
> 'St'amore risparmia chi di meno dimostra _(Achille Lauro)
> ma qui si gioca sull'ambiguità o forse vuol dire davvero "_sei una esibizione/esposizione_"



Hola. 'Mostra' en la canción de Lauro no me parece ambiguo. Diría que significa exposición, pues se usa cerca de la palabra 'finzione'. Capossela es mucho más ecléctico y usa términos más poéticos.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


violapais said:


> Capossela es mucho más ecléctico y usa términos más poéticos.


e molto spesso anche stranieri, dialettali o una misticanza del tutto.


----------



## Lamarimba

alfaalfa said:


> una misticanza del tutto


_Misticanza_.  
Qué maravilla.


----------



## alfaalfa

Se vuoi, puoi contribuire 
Favorite Words or Phrases


----------



## danieleferrari

alfaalfa said:


> misticanza del tutto


Ah, ma è regionale, mi stavo preoccupando  .


----------



## alfaalfa

Direi più antico, in questa accezione.


----------



## danieleferrari

lorenzos said:


> Pare che _essere una mostra_ vada di moda tra i cantanti:
> _Sei finzione, sei una mostra
> 'St'amore risparmia chi di meno dimostra _(Achille Lauro)
> ma qui si gioca sull'ambiguità o forse vuol dire davvero "_sei una esibizione/esposizione_"


Nemmeno a me sembra ambiguo qui, caro @lorenzos. Credo proprio si giochi solo sull'accezione 'mostra, esposizione, esibizione...'. Non ci sono *mostre (creature).


----------

